

Ask HN: Is anyone living off their startup?  - hajrice

I see so many SaaS products out there and a lot of them seem to barely be making money for their founders to live off of. It's kinda depressing.
======
apedley
That is the nature of startups. Either get funding, or fund it yourself in the
initial stages.

------
Mz
Recent discussion that might inspire you:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1924909>

